# RR37's Cube



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, a number of years ago (8?) I picked up an Oceanic 37G Reef Ready tank. Its been through a few disasters but remains my favourite. Its been moved 4 times twice in the same house and in a few weeks will be moved again. (I have been renovating the house over the last 4 years.) Anyway, I don't have any updated pictures right now but heres one from 2010.










During the renos the air tight enclosure I created for the tank ended up working against me when I forgot to open the window within the bubble I created. Unfortunately I noticed there was an issue after it was already too late for a large portion of the pictured inhabitants. The tank is still running and has been an uphill battle, but with time and patience I think it will blossom into a real gem.

As time passes I'll update the first post and get a chronological thing going on.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing very nice pieces you have, Im loving the acans


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

dayum! thats one jam pack bare bottom tank, looks awesome! cant wait for everything to grow out and fill in all the empty spots.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> dayum! thats one jam pack bare bottom tank, looks awesome! cant wait for everything to grow out and fill in all the empty spots.


Unfortunately the tank hasn't looked like that for well over a year now... Its on the upswing now. I'll start updating with pictures as they come.

Thanks !


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Hot stuff, who needs sand when you have a 2 inch live coral bed. Nice stuff. I'm sure with some extra love and attention it will get sexy again.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

*reserved...


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

* reserved


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

...Big plans?????????


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

No BIG plans, but plans yeah. Just figured I'd make an attempt at keeping things organized.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

RR37 said:


> No BIG plans, but plans yeah. Just figured I'd make an attempt at keeping things organized.


Organized? I will do my best to make things random and disorderly 

JK.

...must resist... urge to... post lolcat 

Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, accidentally I have ended up with the prop tank I always wanted...

Thanks Alex.










Now to decide what to do with this stand I made, it will be white and looking for some coating ideas. I was thinking epoxy paint or Kilz. Not sure yet. Ideally I'd like the bottom frame to be able to hold water, just incase...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

oh hot damn!!! this will be a game changer rr37!!! cant wait to see what you will do with this tank.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no, fragging here we come! How many more of those can you fit in your basement?  Where did you get that sump tank if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> oh hot damn!!! this will be a game changer rr37!!! cant wait to see what you will do with this tank.


Hopefully with some patience and luck I can grow out a chalice or two !



Kooka said:


> Oh no, fragging here we come! How many more of those can you fit in your basement?  Where did you get that sump tank if you don't mind me asking?


For the time being just one... possibly two. or 3. Lets go with 4. 4 is the maximum. Sooooo we'll go with 5. (in my dreams)

Just 1 and a display. (The 37G Cube)

I almost convinced myself it was a good idea to water test with salt and liverock, lol.

Still trying to decide how to treat the stand.

The Sump: Found it on AP the day after I brought home the tank.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

RR37 said:


> Well, accidentally I have ended up with the prop tank I always wanted...
> 
> Thanks Alex.
> 
> ...


Nice Adam I love your sump, how many gallons is that?
Are you going to close the stand with panels or are u going to leave it open..


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Alex, the sump was a solid find on AP.

I'm prolly just going to leave it open. Maybe skin the ends but that's about it. It's 108G that will run at like 30-40% lots of just in case room. It's got a huge fuge in it that should hold more than enough rock.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent the 48" Canopy i'll be using out to be powder coated. Got the return pump and sump plumbing sorted. Presently sealing the stand.

Shouldn't be long now !


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a coat of Kilz on the frame today.

Pick up the canopy from coating tomorrow sometime.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got the Canopy back, assembled and strung !





































One more coat on the stand and Im ready for the final lift.

Then the madness begins !


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow good choice of colour!!!! everything is coming along very well.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

thmh said:


> Wow good choice of colour!!!! everything is coming along very well.


Spanks 

Got 75'ish pounds of rock into the tank. Let the cycle begin. Now to build a new sump that fits better and finish everything else that needs to be done over the next few weeks.

Need two PC4's and some black silicone if anyones sitting on some.

Cheers !

Also, I may have ordered a 48"x24"x20"H by accident. Which may turn into 60" by the time the builder gets started. (He ordered glass for a customer who fell off the face of the planet.)


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Its looking good so far! I love the red powder coating on the lighting!


----------

